# Jmri decoder pro questions warning new guy alert!



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok what is it?
What's it do?
Do you have to have it?
What do I need to use it? Nce power cab

Pro's ??

Cons ??

Thanks for any help on this

Art


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No...you don't have to have it but being a highly useful free tool,not having it....

What it does?So many things on top of programming decoders like even running your layout with a PR3 (or such) through your computer.Too many features to describe here...just visit JMRI's website and see for yourself.You can do without but it's so much easier with it.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a lot of PC problems in the beginning ranging from trying to use a laptop with Linux on it which I wasn't willing to learn and then I had XP desktop that stopped working. It seemed like I was spending more time working on computers than trains. I do enjoy running my trains and turnouts with JMRI but I'm working on options for running without it. Sometimes I don't feel like booting up the PC or trying to explain how it works to my grand kids. 

This was all using MERG kits which are great and the price is right but it took a lot of studying manuals to get everything working and it works great but... Sometimes I just want to go out in the train room and grab a throttle and flip some real switches with real LED's lighting up as the turnouts move. This is where I'm heading and I bought an NCE PowerCab to start with. 

Just saying, be careful you don't get too involved with computers and circuits when what you might really just want a nice looking layout that works well. At least for me, I learned the hard way. 

I still like JMRI and MERG kits.

What did I just say


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I totally understand and I think my layout is too small and structured for more of a manual operation than electronic..

I was really curious is all and when i see something new I gotta ask

Thanks


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I use it on my raspberry PI micro computer with a SPROG II and run my entire layout.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## munkey (Jul 8, 2013)

I use the JRMI software with an NCE Powercab. I like being able to have multiple throttles for multiple trains open on the screen at once. Using just the cab, you have to keep switching control back and forth. I just find that running multiple trains at once much easier with the computer control. Unless you have a junk computer, you won't be spending more time working on the computer than running the trains.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

By far the best way to program CV's


----------



## boxoftj (Mar 15, 2013)

Southern said:


> By far the best way to program CV's


Agreed. It takes ALL of the guesswork out of programming decoders. Instead of having to add this to that to get this effect divided by that effect. You just plug in what you want, it does everything for you. It doesn't have to control your layout, lots of people use it for just that. But it can if you want it to! Check out the jmri web page, you can learn about everything it can do. 
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

munkey said:


> I use the JRMI software with an NCE Powercab. I like being able to have multiple throttles for multiple trains open on the screen at once. Using just the cab, you have to keep switching control back and forth. I just find that running multiple trains at once much easier with the computer control. Unless you have a junk computer, you won't be spending more time working on the computer than running the trains.


I totally agree. If you do go this route be sure to start with a decent computer if you can. I could not afford to purchase a good train dedicated computer, hence my problems.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

If your willing to learn a little Linux, you really dont need much in a computer. My rasperry Pi was 35.00 and runs it, although slow to program it. Its only 1000mhz at best, with little memory. My 10 year old laptop runs it perfect with XP.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------

